# Funny/Cute Goat Photo Contest



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Rules are simple:

Post a funny/cute picture of one of your goats and caption it.
Like the post with your favorite picture.
The picture with the most likes by the end of the month is the winner.
Repeat for next month .
On your mark, get set, GO!

For the month of January, you get a week's head-start!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well hello there!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pacific Northwest Saanenpede.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

All ready for rain! I have my grain bag hood! Fashion Statement?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe I can fly!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

"Just one lil piece, just one!"


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Wall goat is watching you...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do i have any boogers ?


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Dad just put me back in the barn, this reindeer thing ain't working.


----------

